# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Na granja com o fumaças nortenho

## Jose Neves

Boas 

Como ficou combinado na ultima vez, ca estou eu a lançar mais um topico para colectar agua domingo dia 28.... desta vez penso que o tempo estara do nosso lado

O local é na granja que ficou provado ser 5 estrelas 1000l em 25 minutos e estacionamento mesmo a lado onde tivemos a encher.

é preciso que se de uma olhadela as horas da concentraçao.

Vou colectar 180 litros

----------


## Duarte Araujo

apesar de não dizeres a data penso que te referes ja a este domingo. ainda bem pq estou mesmo a precisar urgente!!!

----------


## Jose Neves

> apesar de não dizeres a data penso que te referes ja a este domingo. ainda bem pq estou mesmo a precisar urgente!!!


Por acaso era domingo dia 28, normalmente é marcada de 4 em 4 semanas

Ja alterei o topico

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Por acaso era domingo dia 28, normalmente é marcada de 4 em 4 semanas
> 
> Ja alterei o topico


isso é demasiado tempo para mim. em conversa com o Carlos Mota aquando da ultima apanha de agua, ele disponibilizou-se para ir de 15 em 15 dias. 

para além de que não se devia marcar com demasiada antecedencia, uma vez que podemos ter azar com o tempo e sendo mais em cima, mais certo se torna. 

o ideal seria ser sempre certinho de 15 em 15 dias   :SbOk:

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Eu posso ou num domingo ou noutro... Também estou a precisar de água urgente...
Abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

Para ja estamos 4....

Queria perguntar a que horas é que deveriamos estar la????

9h30?????

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Em principio tb vou buscar ai ums 200 litrinhos
Cump.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

eu em principio vou buscar 1000 lts

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Viva, vamos ver se desta vez posso ir. Não tenho água já à 2 semanas... 
Só preciso de uns 100 litros.

PS: No Domingo muda a hora!

----------


## Jose Neves

boas tuve a ver as mares e - "Dom 28-Out-2007 09:55 0,42 Baixa-mar " acho que na praia a 9h30 esta  :SbOk:   pois temos que montar o material.

Nao esquecer que dormimos mais uma hora pois as 2h da manha de domingo o relogio sera atrazado para a 1h

Jose Neves - 210 l
Carlos Mota - 1000 l
Pedro Azevedo - 200 l
Duarte Araujo - 1000 l
Filipe Pires - 100 l
Telmo - ????
Silverio - ????

Para ja sao - 2510 l

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Eu lá estarei, em principio 250lts.
José depois ligo-t pra saber onde é.
Abraço

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

boas, em prencipio tambem la estarei.
e estou a pensar colectar uns 150lts.

----------


## Jose Neves

> boas, em prencipio tambem la estarei.
> e estou a pensar colectar uns 150lts.


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   so se tiveres que ir buscar o pao :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   ja agora foste buscar o coral?????




> Eu lá estarei, em principio 250lts.
> José depois ligo-t pra saber onde é.
> Abraço


Estas a vontade, explicaçao: sais dos carvalhos segues em direcçao a espinho, passas valadares e depois ha uma daida que diz Granja, na saida direita direcçao ao mar passas a linha de comboio e ves as placas piscina da granja e a colecta fica mesmo em frente

Jose Neves - 210 l
Carlos Mota - 1000 l
Pedro Azevedo - 200 l
Duarte Araujo - 1000 l
Filipe Pires - 100 l
Telmo - 250 l
Silverio - ????
Fernando - 150 l

Para ja sao - 2910 l

----------


## Davide C Barbosa

Tou mesmo seco!!!!!
Mas não vou estar cá, vou ter que alombar com os bidões  :Icon Cry:  .

Fica para a próxima,

Abraços.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas.
Vou lá estar desta vez +- 250 litros.
Fiquem Bem :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Boas  :Smile:  Este Domingo ( 2 Dezembro) não é suposto ser fim de semana de Coleta e Cumbibio?

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas  Este Domingo ( 2 Dezembro) não é suposto ser fim de semana de Coleta e Cumbibio?


Foi o fim de semana passado foi o Carlos que organizou eu nao estava

----------


## Davide C Barbosa

Boas !

Quando será a próxima?

Obrigado e um abraço.

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

ok.... avisem a próxima  :yb665:  , estou necessitado.....

----------


## Artur Fonseca

boas pessoal, muito fixe encontrar este tópico. estou a montar um nano e pretendia recolher uns 20 litros que me darão para tpas durante um mês. de momento não tenho carro.. existe uma estação de comboio lá perto? abraços,

----------


## Jose Neves

> ok.... avisem a próxima  , estou necessitado.....


 :Xmassmile:  

 :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:  Dia 23 de dezembro :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Jose Neves

> ok.... avisem a próxima  , estou necessitado.....


 :Xmassmile:  

 :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:  Dia 23 de dezembro :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Davide C Barbosa

:yb620:  23 ????!!!!!
Percebo que não pode ser quando queremos, mas tinha ficado combinado que seria no inicio do mês. ( ou fiz confusão ?! )

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


o dia 23 não é o melhor em relação a maré 

como está aqui muita gente a precisar de agua 

embora não precise no próximo domingo de 9 de Dezembro lá estarei :SbOk:  

acho que já disse isto,mas torno a dizer

qualquer membro que entrou na compra da bomba que precise do equipamento para recolha de agua seja para tpa ou alguma outra coisa, tipo(encher aquario novo ou outra maluquice :SbSourire2:  )basta me mandar uma Mp e vir recolher o material :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

pois é  pessoal, vou ver se apareço na proxima colecta de agua, tou a precisar.....

então é dia 9??? ou dia 23??

----------


## Ernesto Silva

Boas,
para quando a próxima recolha.

Um abraço

----------


## Henrique Silva

Este fim de semana como é prolongado não vou estar... Se para a semana houver colecta podem contar comigo para uns 400litros.

----------


## Davide C Barbosa

Viva!!
Para a semana dava jeito  :yb665:  
Abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Previsão de Marés para o Porto Leixões

Sab, 2008-11-29 *09:32* (UTC) / 0.85 m / Baixa-mar

Dom, 2008-11-30 *10:07* (UTC) / 0.90 m / Baixa-mar
Se houver colecta em princípio também irei, tou com os bidões quase secos.  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Henrique Silva

Este fim de semana nao estou. Só no 1º fim de semana de Dezembro...

----------


## Jorge Barge

Boas Carlos Mota 

Então confirmas ,Domingo na Granja ....dava jeito companheiro  :yb677:  estou sem agua aqui pro aqua .va lá diz qualquer coisa  :SbOk:  



fiquem bem :Palmas:  


abraço 

Jorge Barge

----------


## CelsoBastos

Caso haja, podem contar com mais um!
Os recepientes estão quase secos

----------


## Ernesto Silva

boas,
sempre à recolha ou não, estou mesmo a precisar :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## Henrique Silva

Entao pessoal esta semana vai haver colecta? Está tudo desidratado cá em casa...

----------


## Jose Neves

> Entao pessoal esta semana vai haver colecta? Está tudo desidratado cá em casa...


Falem com o Carlos Mota, se ele for também todem contar comigo

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas.

Mais um para ir a recolha. Abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

pessoal com tanta chuva e o mar da encrespado como está o melhor é aguardar por um tempo melhor

eu mesmo que nunca  gostei da ideia de agua salinada neste momento é o que estou a fazer


se mesmo assim alguém quiser ir a agua qualquer dos membros que contribuíram para a bomba o pode fazer pois ela está sempre a disposição

----------


## Henrique Silva

Se alinharem por mim vou buscar água. Em ultimo caso salino em casa.

----------


## Jose Neves

este domingo vai estar bom tempo vamos á agua, é que estou mais que seco

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Seria uma excelente ideia se o tempo ajudar  :yb663:  , eu por acaso não estou seco, estou mesmo Desidratado   :Whistle:  

abraço

----------


## Alexandre Jorge Monteiro

Boas.
Podem contar com mais um, pois tb estou seco.
A que horas é para lá estar?

Abraço :SbOk:

----------


## Davide C Barbosa

Tou !

A que horas?

----------


## CelsoBastos

Mais um para ir, façam favor de confirmar a hora.

----------


## Jose Neves

dá sabado ás 15h30
ou domindo ás 14h30 

http://www.hidrografico.pt/previsao-mares-lisboa.php

Vou falar com o Carlos e aguardar a opinião dele

----------


## Jose Neves

> dá sabado ás 15h30
> ou domindo ás 14h30 
> 
> http://www.hidrografico.pt/previsao-mares-lisboa.php
> 
> Vou falar com o Carlos e aguardar a opinião dele



terá alguém que passar em casa do Carlos para ir buscar a bomba, eu desta vez não poderi ir.

Se não houver ninguém disponivel ficará para o proximo domingo da parte da manhã.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva,

Se for no Domingo, dia em que me da jeito, eu posso leva-la depois da colecta a casa do Carlos, ir buscar é que não consigo.

abraço

----------


## Davide C Barbosa

Domingo de manhã para mim tava  :Pracima:  

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Domingo de manhã para mim tava  
> 
> Abraço


Não entendi a tua resposta!

----------


## Alexandre Jorge Monteiro

Amanhã recolha de água ás 14h30 no sitio do costume.

----------


## Davide C Barbosa

Pois é, desculpa mas não tinha visto a hora  :Admirado:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

parece que a chuva está a acalmar... que tal uma colectazita  :SbOk3:

----------


## Henrique Silva

Já precisava tambem... Se desse no proximo fim de semana seria optimo.

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas Pessoal.

Parece que o tempo até esta a ajudar e a maré também,começa a vazar às 6,03h, por volta das 09,30 desve estar porreiro! 
Que tal uma recolha amanhã?

Acho que estamos todos secos!!!
 :yb620:   :yb663:

----------


## CarlosMarques

Caso haja, podem contar com mais um!
Os recepientes estão quase secos  :yb663:

----------


## Rui Morais

Podem contar com mais um,esta tudo seco para estes lados  :yb665:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva amigos,

Gostava de saber se vai haver candidatos para uma colecta no Domingo? Segundo me informaram, o local do costume (piscina da Granja) esta em obras!Ou talvez não esteja com as melhores condições de colecta. Será que alguém já encontrou um novo spot com aguázita fixe para os nossos aquários!?

abraço

----------


## CarlosMarques

Caso haja, podem contar com mais um!
Os recepientes estão secos

----------


## Alexandre Jorge Monteiro

Boas pessoal.

Alguém disposto a levantar-se cedo para ajudar a desenrolar (e depois enrolar :SbSourire: ) mangueira e por o Subaru a trabalhar para uma recolha este fim de semana?

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Boas,

Podes contar comigo! Mas quando estas a pensar em la ir?

----------


## Rafael Bruno

Eu também preciso para o meu.
Caso fique combinado, contem comigo.

----------


## Jorge Barge

Boas  :SbOk: 

Podem contar comigo  :SbOk: vamos aproveitar enquanto não chove  :Palmas:  aguardo marcação do vosso horário :Olá: 





cumps 

Jorge Barge :SbSourire2:

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas pessoal sempre há recolha?
Já sinto falta do convívio com o pessoal, até paerece que o tempo esta ajudar e tudo!
Venha daí a boa vontade.

----------


## CarlosMarques

Boas pessoal sempre há recolha?

Atenciosamente

CARLOS MARQUES

----------


## Henrique Silva

Boas,
comprei 50 metros de mangueira e uma bombita que ainda nao usei. Nao deve ser muito potente mas deve dar para desenrascar.
Alguém quer vir no próximo sábado, dia 15 buscar água? A maré baixa é às 16:58. Pelo menos nao temos de nos levantar às 7 da manha...

----------


## Henrique Silva

Ninguém quer vir buscar água no sábado dia 15?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas, se o pessoal aderir lá estarei, também para o cumbíbio...  :SbOk:

----------


## Henrique Silva

Está complicado Artur... O pessoal deve estar todo de férias.
Acho que vou salinar em casa. 
Depois quando vier de férias combina-se uma nova colecta para enchermos os depósitos e pormos a conversa em dia.

Abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas a todos....

Estou a pensar ir buscar agua no próximo fim de semana quem alinha?

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas.

Eu estou confirmado!

----------


## Henrique Silva

Dia e horas??

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Por acaso tou a precisar de uns 450 litros...  :SbSourire2: 

No dia e hora habituais?

----------


## Rafael Bruno

:Olá:  :Pracima: Mais um

----------


## Jose Neves

Dom, 2010-05-16 11:11    0.82  Baixa-mar 

Portanto 10h15m la na granja passo em casa do carlos para ir buscar a bomba

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Gostava muito de estar ai com vocês, até preciso de agúa, mas vou estar fora este fim de semana!! Fica para a proxima.

Boa colecta

----------


## Jose Neves

> Gostava muito de estar ai com vocês, até preciso de agúa, mas vou estar fora este fim de semana!! Fica para a proxima.
> 
> Boa colecta


Preciso de saber quem vem....

----------


## CelsoBastos

1

----------


## Artur Fonseca

2

a menos que surja algum imprevisto, lá estarei  :SbOk3:  por acaso ontem dei cabo das costas ao descarregar um bidão na garagem, mas espero já estar recuperado no Domingo  :SbOk:

----------


## Jose Neves

> 2
> 
> a menos que surja algum imprevisto, lá estarei  por acaso ontem dei cabo das costas ao descarregar um bidão na garagem, mas espero já estar recuperado no Domingo


Passa no João da Shoal e pede uns bidoes emprestados

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Passa no João da Shoal e pede uns bidoes emprestados


Por acaso passei lá na quinta... hoje não deu mas sábado de tarde posso dar lá um salto... os bidões quantos precisas?

----------


## Helder Miguel Almeida

Boas pessoal

gostava de tb ir... Será k me podem facultar um número para poder combinar melhor?

Cumprimentos

----------


## Rafael Bruno

:Olá: 3

----------


## Davide C Barbosa

Contem comigo  :SbOk2:

----------


## Jose Neves

> boas pessoal
> 
> gostava de tb ir... Será k me podem facultar um número para poder combinar melhor?
> 
> Cumprimentos


939721693

----------


## Jose Neves

> Por acaso passei lá na quinta... hoje não deu mas sábado de tarde posso dar lá um salto... os bidões quantos precisas?


Não é para mim são para ti :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Não é para mim são para ti


Ah Ok  :SbOk:   :SbSourire2: 

Amanhã levo os meus bidões e garrafões, a ver se trago uns 100 a 130 litros de água. Depois durante a semana acho que conseguirei arranjar mais alguns para acabar de encher o aqua  :SbOk3:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Ah Ok  
> 
> Amanhã levo os meus bidões e garrafões, a ver se trago uns 100 a 130 litros de água. Depois durante a semana acho que conseguirei arranjar mais alguns para acabar de encher o aqua




Alguém tirou fotos, onde estão

----------


## Jose Neves

No próximo domingo 8h :SbSourire24:  na praia quem alinha.

Estou mesmo a precisar de agua 

Dom, 2010-05-09 06:44  Baixa-mar

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas José,




> Alguém tirou fotos, onde estão


Não vi nenhum fotógrafo por lá... se bem que cheguei um pouco atrasado...  :yb665: 




> No próximo domingo 8h na praia quem alinha.
> 
> Estou mesmo a precisar de agua 
> 
> Dom, 2010-05-09 06:44  Baixa-mar


Em princípio não conseguirei estar lá a essa hora... mas se entretanto puder, confirmo com alguma antecedência  :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi,

Bemmm!!!! Domingo 08h00 da matina, é mesmo para quem não gosta de dormir! Se acordar la estarei para a companhia.

abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

> Oi,
> 
> Bemmm!!!! Domingo 08h00 da matina, é mesmo para quem não gosta de dormir! Se acordar la estarei para a companhia.
> 
> abraço


É quando a maré nos deixa

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
José, acho que estás enganado!
a previsão que tenho é esta:
Dom, 2010-06-06 04:39    1.31  Baixa-mar 
Dom, 2010-06-06 11:01    2.59  Preia-mar 
Dom, 2010-06-06 17:06    1.43  Baixa-mar 
Dom, 2010-06-06 23:16    2.70  Preia-mar 

A que tu tens já passou!
é de domingo dia 9 de maio.. e esse já se foi!
este é melhor!
Tens as 17:06!
Boa hora para se ir bebendo umas  :SbBiere5:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas!
> José, acho que estás enganado!
> a previsão que tenho é esta:
> Dom, 2010-06-06 04:39    1.31  Baixa-mar 
> Dom, 2010-06-06 11:01    2.59  Preia-mar 
> Dom, 2010-06-06 17:06    1.43  Baixa-mar 
> Dom, 2010-06-06 23:16    2.70  Preia-mar 
> 
> A que tu tens já passou!
> ...



Podes ver aqui

Previsão de Marés - Lisboa | Instituto Hidrográfico

*Colecta adiada* por erro humano

Passa para dia 13 DOMINGO ás 10h na praia

 Dom, 2010-06-13 10:17    0.73  Baixa-mar

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Podes ver aqui
> 
> Previsão de Marés - Lisboa | Instituto Hidrográfico
> 
> *Colecta adiada* por erro humano
> 
> Passa para dia 13 DOMINGO ás 10h na praia
> 
>  Dom, 2010-06-13 10:17    0.73  Baixa-mar


Essa hora já está bem melhor  :SbOk3: 
Se bem que o mais aproximado será os dados para Leixões...



> Dom, 2010-06-13 10:09	 	 0.67	 Baixa-mar


pouca diferença...  :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Martins

De nada! :yb665: 
 :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Much better, much better, podem contar comigo!

abraço

----------


## Davide C Barbosa

Tou  :Pracima:

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas.

Eu também lá estarei.

----------


## Jose Neves

amanha 10h na praia

----------


## António P Sousa

Boas.

Gostava tambem de ir, sou novo nestas andanças e sempre ficava a conhecer melhor o pessoal.
Quanto á água levo apenas 2 bidões que dá para 50 litros.
Caso não haja algum problema, lá estarei ás 10H.

Cumps.
António Sousa

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas.
> 
> Gostava tambem de ir, sou novo nestas andanças e sempre ficava a conhecer melhor o pessoal.
> Quanto á água levo apenas 2 bidões que dá para 50 litros.
> Caso não haja algum problema, lá estarei ás 10H.
> 
> Cumps.
> António Sousa


Se tiveres algum problema tens aqui o meu numero 939721693

390 litrinhos para mim

----------


## CarlosMarques

eu vou :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Surgiu um compromisso então não posso garantir presença, mas vou tentar aparecer na Granja a horas.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Alexandre Jorge Monteiro

Podem contar com mais um.

----------


## Jose Neves

E foram retirados do mar 2600 litros :yb665:  :yb665:

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas pessoal

Nova colecta para dia 11 Domingo

 Dom, 2010-07-11 09:18  0.73  Baixa-mar 


9 Horas o mais tardar na praia, não pensem que é chegar mais tarde quando já está tudo montado :Prabaixo: 

390 litros

----------


## CelsoBastos

Lá estarei  :Olá:

----------


## Pedro Coimbra

Se ninguém se importar, eu também gostaria de obter uns litros de água para o meu reef, tenho 2 bidões de 60l, já deve dar para umas semanas.

----------


## CarlosMarques

como sempre não falho :Palmas:

----------


## António P Sousa

Boas!

Se não houver nada em contrario lá estarei. :Pracima: 

Cumps.
António Sousa

----------


## Jose Neves

amanha agua estarei la  as 8h45

----------


## CarlosMarques

ok :SbSalut:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Carissimos,

Estou a precisar de águinha! Como estive de Férias fora do Porto não consegui estar presente na ultima colecta.  Para quando esta previsto a proxima colecta? 

abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas, também precisava de H2O...  :yb665: 

Previsões para o fim-de-semana:



> Sab, 2010-07-24 08:46	 	 1.01	 Baixa-mar
>  Sab, 2010-07-24 21:19	 	 0.88	 Baixa-mar
>  Dom, 2010-07-25 09:24	 	 0.92	 Baixa-mar
>  Dom, 2010-07-25 21:54	 	 0.79	 Baixa-mar


Que tal? Preferem ver o nascer ou por do sol?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva pessoal,

Então!! Pelos vistos só eu e o Artur é que estamos a precisar de água! não ha mais candidatos?

abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

Eu não estou a precisar se for para ir dá-me um toque

----------


## Rafael Bruno

:Olá: Fixe...também preciso.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Vou participar no Porto Bike Tour, por isso não vou poder ir.

abraço

----------


## Helder Miguel Almeida

boas pessoal 

para quando a proxima colecta ?
estava mesmo a precisar  :Icon Cry: 

abraço :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Estive a ver o tópico e ultimamente acho que as colectas têm sido mensais e a próxima provavelmente dia 8.  :SbOk3:  Portanto convém levarmos bidões suficientes para TPAs durante 4 semanas.  :SbOk:

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas pessoal.

Para quando uma recolha? ESTOU DESESPERADO A PRECISAR DE ÁGUA!!!! 
Mais alguém nas mesmas condições?

Abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Para quando uma recolha? ESTOU DESESPERADO A PRECISAR DE ÁGUA!!!! 
> Mais alguém nas mesmas condições?


Eu... já há umas 3 semanas... entretanto arranjei um saco de sal para remediar... e agora igualmente a precisar urgentemente  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Helder Miguel Almeida

Boas
Tb estou desesperado por agua .

Será k não da para ser este fim de semana ?

Cumprimentos

----------


## Rafael Bruno

:Olá: Já sou mais um.

----------


## Henrique Silva

Também sou gajo para alinhar.

----------


## Jose Neves

Vou na Sexta feira ás 22h30 minutos na granja

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Vou na Sexta feira ás 22h30 minutos na granja


Habemus Colecta  :yb663:   :yb677:   Conta comigo  :SbOk3:

----------


## CarlosMarques

conta comigo :SbOk2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Confirmado a colecta hoje à noite? Que tal chegarmos um pouco antes, tipo 21h30 a ver se ainda apanhamos luz do dia  :SbOk:

----------


## CelsoBastos

Lá estarei...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas, para quando uma nova colecta?  :yb665:

----------


## Davide C Barbosa

Pois  :yb665: ....

----------


## PauloAPSilva

Boas, 

esta planeado mais alguma colecta brevemente??
sou de Leça Palmeira, como posso fazer para me juntar na proxima colecta?
ainda não tenho o aquario cheio, mas ja tenho agua que fui buscar a uma praia entre labruge e vila cha (praia de São Paio), mas não foi nada facil transportal 160 litros de agua repartidos por bidões de 20l, 18l, alguns garrafões de 5l e um balde tampa aberta com uns 20l  :Smile: 

cumprimentos

----------


## PauloAPSilva

:Xmascheers: 

Então não ha nada agendado para breve ??

----------


## Jose Neves

> Então não ha nada agendado para breve ??


Para a proxima semana há melhoras no tempo talvez seja uma boa altura

----------


## CarlosMarques

se for para a frente contem comigo :Xmascheers:

----------


## PauloAPSilva

'nãoha novidades em relação a recolha ?

continuação de bom natal para todos

OH! OH! OH!

----------


## António P Sousa

Boas :Xmascheers: 

Tambem já precisava de uns litritos.

Cumps e continuação de umas boas festas.
António Sousa

----------


## PedroMecre

Não ha previsão de nova recolha na Granja?
Já ninguem precisa de agua???

----------


## João Soares

Tenho ido com alguma regularidade buscar água a Labruge, junto ao Bar o Banheiro se alguem quiser ver na proxima semana que mande uma MP. Como tenho bomba e mangueiras é mais facil.

----------

